# TOP Angebot - Shimano Technium Kopfrute XTA Competition 1300 - Nur 249,95€



## am-angelsport (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 

mal wieder ein absolutes Tiefpreisangebot​ 

Shimano Kopfrute
 Technium Competition 1300 

für unschlagbare 249,95€ !!!

unser ehemaliger Verkaufpreis 399,95€.








​

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 

www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 

mit weiteren absolueten Hammerangeboten.​ 

Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 

Fängige Grüße​ 
Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

